# Gibson Nighthawk



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I know they were never one of the most popular models Gibson ever put out, but I enjoyed mine while I had it and kind of wish I never let it go. They dont come up all too often and usually sell for a decent price. Here is a really nice one on fleabay right now. Love the color on it

Gibson Nighthawk Custom NO RESERVE - eBay (item 230476304331 end time May-22-10 16:24:35 PDT)

Mine was a trans red, almost a cherry color with white binding. Probably have a picture of it around somewhere. Anyone actually playing one of these now?

EDIT: Found the picture of mine, not a great pic but thats it


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I feel the same way you do. I used to own one as well I regret selling and it looked exactly the same, and had the same pickup configuration, as the one in the link now selling on Ebay.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I always wanted to try one, but I never got the chance--at least that I remember.

Maybe one day.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I owned one, a tobaco sunburst standard. It developed some binding,fretboard,neck issues and I traded it. It was a really good idea from the usually stodgy gibson company. It bridged the gap between a tele and a les paul and came up with its own sound.


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool guitar- looks like a real versatile Axe that gets single coil ( not necessarily Strat ) and Humbucker tones.

What were the sounds like, and is ot a set neck or Bolt neck?

Wish more people would make set neck 25.5" scale guitars with single coils and humbuckers......


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

too bad that this guitar would never get the same kind of attention the melvyn franks les paul would get, which is probably why this guitar was retired. was a brilliant design that sounded rather great. remember seeing wide mouth mason using one on a much music show when I was a teen and this thing had a metric ton of both snarl and honk when it was pushed


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Phlegethon said:


> too bad that this guitar would never get the same kind of attention the melvyn franks les paul would get, which is probably why this guitar was retired. was a brilliant design that sounded rather great. remember seeing wide mouth mason using one on a much music show when I was a teen and this thing had a metric ton of both snarl and honk when it was pushed


Shaun from Wide Mouth Mason still uses the same one as his primary guitar. If anyone wants to know what a Nighthawk sounds like just look up "Midnight Rain".


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I had a 3-pickup version that I simply couldn't bond with (and I tried) ... It never sounded 'warm' to me with those stock pickups, rather kind of bland and sterile. Guess I'm more of a p90 type of person... YMMV, of course


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know if it will fit the bill, but Gibson still make some Nighthawk, nothing in common with the pics above. More like a Les Paul BFG but with only 3 knobs:
Gibson.com: Gibson Nighthawk 2009


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I don't know if it will fit the bill, but Gibson still make some Nighthawk, nothing in common with the pics above. More like a Les Paul BFG but with only 3 knobs:
> Gibson.com: Gibson Nighthawk 2009


I didn't see any mention of the scale length of current Nighthawk. The 25.5" scale was one of the unique features of the Nighthawk/Blueshawk series.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That's really funny, if you click on the "reserve" button on the top you can reserve your guitar.
Guitar 1 to 9 are still avaible, is that mean nobody bought a nighthawk 2009?
With this price tag, I thing that was easy to figure out!


----------

